# Works on the SS24 road near Claviere, Italy?



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Bit of an odd question, but last Thursday I was on a bus from Serre Chevalier to Sestriere which crossed the French/Italian border at Montgenevre and joined the SS24. As it wound its way around the mountains, I noticed several large tunnel mouths bored into the rock at various points along the journey, often at very different angles to the road we were on. There were a couple of large billboards which presumably explained what was happening, but since I understand about five words of Italian they weren't much use!

Is there anything online that explains what's being done, with a map showing the new route, tunnels, bridges etc.?


----------

